# Ohio Slob on an OTS



## Jseiler (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## HORNS-A-PLENTY (Mar 6, 2012)

Nothing slobby -- love the nose detail!!!

HortonWildman


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Great mount


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## breiner11 (Apr 29, 2005)

Is that the 7536? I just shot a pig in Iowa and pretty sure that's the form I want to mount him on. Great job and thanks for sharing!


----------



## V.Fleming (Oct 4, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## myerslawncare96 (Jul 4, 2010)

nice


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

nice


----------



## 1231 (Oct 25, 2010)

Great looking mount


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Great looking buck and mount .


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Great buck!! Nice work


----------

